# Vet & Doctor referrals - Caldas area?



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking for referrals for a vet and a Doctor in the Caldas da Rainha area. We're moving to Nadadouro later this year, but I would welcome any referrals in advance. 

In particular the vet. Our dog has food allergies and we have her on Medical-HP, a food that our vet has to order. During my last visit, I confirmed in a Caldas pet store that the vet will have to order the food in Portugal as well. I'd like to visit the vet on my next visit (Feb 11-18), to find out about lead times to order in preparation for our move (we can only bring so much food in our luggage).

A doctor referral would be an added bonus.

I welcome any posts or PM's on the subject.

Thanks,
Ana


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

State Doctors you've no choice you have to register with your area Centro de Saude, but you have a choice of referrals to Coimbra (my preference) or Leira, private you can choose unless your linked to a scheme that specifies certain doctors or hospitals.
Vets?


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you Canoeman. I didn't realize that, I guess I will have to hope that the Doctor speaks English, or I will be in translating for my husband for the first couple of years until he learns Portuguese.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

There is a good vet practice in Sao martinho do Porto, if you google it you'll find the address. I've taken our cat there several times and been very impressed. No need for an appointment, just turn up and wait. Never a long wait. We have only accessed the centro da saude and have been impressed so far.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you J-Lo that is indeed close by, I found there site without a problem.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you enter your area in the search this site will give you details of your Centro de Saude and also the Regions
Portal da Saúde - Centro de Saúde - Centro de Saúde Figueiró dos Vinhos


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Perfect - thanks Canoeman. I now have the info I need for our people and canine health concerns.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Ana
We use the Nobrevet in Caladas and all three vets are BRILLIANT. We have two boxers and have just gone through a stressfull two weeks. BOTH poorly. Freya our girl has had two lumps removed thankfully after analysis non cancerous. Haakon our boy has a torn cruciate ligamant and will be operated on on the 6th :-( The vet we deal will is a orthopaedic specialist and her professor is coming from Lisbon to do the op with her and at no extra charge to us.


There is a brilliant Canadian/Portuguese doctor in Obidos :. CLINIMED - BIDOS .: the doctor there is Rose Barbosa. Also good for dentist. We use the clinic in conjunction with the state doctor near us in Rio Maior


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you Siobhán - Caldas is closer to us and we have received another referral to that vet.

Thank you also for the information on the doctor and dentist. 

My list of resources is in good shape now.


----------

